# String to CharArray



## Disi (18. Jun 2011)

Guten Morgen 
Schon wieder ich und schon wieder eine Frage ... (wird sich wohl häufen ^^):

Folgende Aufgabe:
Im Rahmen dieser Aufgabe sollen einige Hilfsmethoden entwickelt werden. Diese Methoden
sollen zeigen, welche Rolle Methoden dabei spielen gangige Aufgaben so zu verpacken, dass
sie leicht in verschiedenen Programmen wiederverwendet werden konnen. Zu einigen Methoden
gibt es Pendants in der Standard-Java-API (z.B. die Methode toCharArray, welche in der
folgenden Teilaufgabe implementiert werden soll). Diese fertigen Methoden durfen im Rahmen
dieser Ubungsaufgabe nicht verwendent werden.

Implementieren Sie alle Methoden innerhalb einer Klasse StringUtils. Legen Sie in dieser Klasse
auch eine main-Methode an, mit Hilfe derer Sie die korrekte Funktion Ihre Methoden testen.

a.) Schreiben Sie eine Methode, die als Argument einen beliebigen String ubergeben bekommt,
diesen in ein Character-Array umwandelt und dieses schluendlich als Ergebnis zurückgibt

Wir haben ein wenige zu dem thema Methoden gemacht, allerdings realtiv wenig.
Mir fehlt bei dieser Aufgabe die zu Grunde liegende Idee. Ich dachte daran den String zu zerlegen und dann jeweils jeden im String enthaltenen Char mit Hilfe von for-Schleife(n) in den Array zu übertragen ...
Könnte mir jemand eventuell ein Statement dazu geben oder einen tipp ...
STatement zu der Idee an sich ( ^^ ) und tipp wie man einen String in seine einzel Komponenten aufteilt ...


mfg Disi 

P.S.: Mist ... doch längerer Post


----------



## ChrisKu (18. Jun 2011)

> Ich dachte daran den String zu zerlegen und dann jeweils jeden im String enthaltenen Char mit Hilfe von for-Schleife(n) in den Array zu übertragen ...



Das kann man durchaus so machen.



> tipp wie man einen String in seine einzel Komponenten aufteilt



Ich habe nicht ganz verstanden, welche Standard Java Methoden ihr verwenden dürft und welche nicht, man könnte es z.B. so machen:


```
String str = "Test";
        char[] chr = new char[str.length()];
        
        for (int i = 0; i < str.length(); i++){
            chr[i] = str.charAt(i);
        }
```


----------



## Disi (18. Jun 2011)

Also vielen Dank für die Antwort, das hilft mir ziemlich weiter 

Man darf alle Methoden verwenden, außer der für die man gerade die Lösung sucht ...

Danke ChrisKU 

mfg disi


----------



## faetzminator (19. Jun 2011)

Wenn du wirklich alle Methoden von String benutzen kannst - ausser natürlich [c]toCharArray()[/c] -, dann kann man den Code auch etwas fieser machen 

```
char[] chars = new char[str.length()];
str.getChars(0, str.length(), chars, 0);
```


----------



## Disi (19. Jun 2011)

@faetzminator:

Um ehrlich zu sein, kein Peil was genau du da machst ... ^^
Aber im Grunde bin ich echt versucht das als Lösung anzugeben, die würden glaub Augen machen


----------



## eRaaaa (19. Jun 2011)

Disi hat gesagt.:


> Aber im Grunde bin ich echt versucht das als Lösung anzugeben, die würden glaub Augen machen



Oder dir ne` glatte 6 geben weil du exakt 1:1 den Code aus toCharArray() verwendest


----------



## Disi (19. Jun 2011)

@eRaaaa:
Also das ist für die Uni, da passiert wenig, wenn es falsch ist ...
Aber naja, man sollte die toCharArray() nich verwenden, also die schon fest stehende Methode, den Befehl selber *toCharArray()*, denke zumindest ich.(Sonst wäre die Aufgabe ja mit einem Wort gelöst ...) Ich denke mal sie würden die Lösung von faetzminator durchgehen lassen.
Naja ich poste mal am Montag was die dazu meinen


----------



## Marcinek (19. Jun 2011)

Ein Wort dazu: Lächerlich

1. Versuchen "DIE" dir logisches Denken und Lösungswege in Java beizubringen, wogegen du dich mittels punkt 2) und 3 wehement zu wehr setzt.

2. Statt diese Aufgabe nach den Vorgaben zu lösen, suchst du eine Lösung die möglichst zeigt, was passiert wenn man die Aufgabestellung so flach hält, dass der Kern ersichtlich wird, aber viele "Schlupflöcher" für den Schüler lässt. Dann versuchst du dich damit auch noch vor "denen" zu profilieren obwohl du nicht mal selbst auf diese triviale Lösung kommst.

3. Ob du nun diese Methode über die API aufrufst oder da rauskopierst und in deine Implementierung packst und sie dann aufrufst ist EXAKT das Selbe.

Ich hoffe deine beruflichen Wünsche gehen nicht in die Richtung "Softwareentwicklung". Mit genau dieser Einstellung wirst du gut auf die NAse fliegen. 

SCNR


----------



## Disi (19. Jun 2011)

1.) Vorallem soll die Algorithmus Denkweise gefördert werden, unter anderem eben auch mit dem Fach Informatik.
Wie ich schon im ersten Post geschrieben habe, hatte ich die Grund-Idee und wollte nur wissen wie man den String zerlegt.
Was an sich ein Problem mit der Sprache Java ist und kein Problem von fehlendem logischen Denken.

2.) Sie ist nach Vorgaben gelöst, mit dem Tipp von ChrisKu zwar, was ich aber auch nicht bestreite. Da ich außerdem geschrieben habe das ich 
**VERSUCHT** bin die Lösung von faetzminator anzugeben. Wie man an den Smiley erkennen kann eher ein Witz und keineswegs ein Todernst gemeintes Vorhaben.

3.) Ja ist klar, aber ob ich die Methode, wie die Aufgabenstellung verlangt, schreibe, dabei nicht den Code von toCharArray benutzte, kommt dann trotzdem am Ende, als Ergebniss beim Verwenden der Methode auch das gleiche raus ...

Meine Beruflichen Wünsche gehen nicht Richtung Software Entwicklung, deine Hoffnungen haben sich bestätigt.


----------

